
Wow! Weebly.com Is a "Sexy Business" - mattjaynes
http://www.carolynnduncan.com/2007/04/27/wow-weeblycom-is-a-sexy-business/
======
hundreddollar
@sbraford Nope, it wasn't payperposted, just think weebly's amazing. I'd love
to talk with any of the weebly folks if anyone can send them my way-- my
info's on the blog at carolynnduncan.com.

------
sbraford
Are you sure you didn't pay for that off of ReviewMe.com? j/k

That's a great writeup! Weebly is pimp.

